# Raptors @ 76ers, Jan. 15th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #39
Toronto Raptors [17-21] @ Philadelphia 76ers [10-27]
2:00 PM EST, The Score, Fan590.com
15 January 2007
Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0246.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0822.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1012.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0340.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0436.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-_76ers-775x50.gif">

*
Its Martin Luther King Jr. Day in the United States so the NBA has afternoon
games booked around the league, including a 2:00 PM affair between the visiting
Toronto Raptors and the Philadelphia 76ers. Toronto played less than 24 hours
ago, hosting the Dallas Mavericks in Toronto in a tight come-from-behind loss.
In that game the Raptors squandered a 16-point lead in front of a sellout crowd,
finally allowing an open lay-up for Josh Howard with less than a second left in
the fourth quarter to edge out the Raptors. Chris Bosh had 24 points and 15
rebounds in the contest but Dirk Nowitzki showed his all-star form, tallying 38
points in over 46 minutes of playing time. Toronto defeated the 76ers earlier
this year, a game in which Allen Iverson had 35 points and Samuel Dalembert
notched 18 rebounds to go along with five blocks, but the Raptors and their
pesky back-up point guard Jose Calderon eeked out the home win. Chris Bosh had
29 points and 14 rebounds in that game and practically always cleans the glass
when faces the Sixers. The Sixers have lost 7 of 10 coming into this game and
currently lurk in last place in the Eastern Conference. The game tips at an
early 2:00 PM and is broadcast on The Score and the Fan590.com. Following this
game the Raptors are scheduled for five straight home contests over a well
spaced-out ten nights, beginning against the Sacramento Kings on Wednesday.
*​</td></tr>​


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I know that it's the back to back of a tough game... But the 76er's are a squad we have to beat. Hopefully they can go home and recover, and luckily nightclubs aren't packed on Sundays--and some aren't even open--so they'll get bored quick if they go. 

The one thing I'm hating about this game is the 2p.m. start time, but I understand why. I'm going to convince my teacher to bring in a radio, worked on them last year during the olympics.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I got a spare last period so imma be able to watch this game


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good thing we played an afternoon game today.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Hopefully the Raptors cam get the victory, because the 76ers aren't the strongest team in the NBA, and we have better players then they do. But that being said they have young talented players that have killed us before like AI we need to shut him down, and make sure that he doesn't start off hot. Also Dalembert is a very good center who will change people shots because of his blocking presence. 

Go Raptors Go.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I got a spare last period so imma be able to watch this game


Same here...gotta go to work at 4, though...

Hopefully we bounce back from that horrible loss to Dallas.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hopefully the Raptors weren't demoralized after that last loss. Being in the Eastern Conference, as long as we can beat the weaker teams we should be able to finish at .500 by April.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

why would a game be in the afternoon on a monday? thats horrible nba scheduling for ya


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:
 

> why would a game be in the afternoon on a monday? thats horrible nba scheduling for ya


Its Martin Luther King day man...

Ill probably miss most of the game even though I have a spare last period still. Oh well don't even really want to watch the raps after todays game.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

im recording this game!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if there is a letdown after today's loss.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Brown_Balla said:


> im recording this game!


Yeah, Same here.

Go Raps!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We dont deserved to be mentionned in the same sentence as division winner of the titanic division if we lose to an "AI-and-Web-less" sixers.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I smell hangover


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

Hangover in Toronto or Philly squad? :|


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Sweet, I'm playing hookie today boys!

**** school, I don't need to be at work until 5:30 so I should be able to watch the Raps build up a huge lead but just miss them losing in the final minute.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Now that's the spirit!!!! ^


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Mindlib said:


> Hangover in Toronto or Philly squad? :|


is it me or do Dalembert and Bosh look a lot alike now that Bosh has grown out his hair.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

shookem said:


> Sweet, I'm playing hookie today boys!
> 
> **** school, I don't need to be at work until 5:30 so I should be able to watch the Raps build up a huge lead but just miss them losing in the final minute.


another "ice-day" here in Dallas.

No work for Benis.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Raps bounce back and lay a beating on the sixers......Toronto 115 Sixers 90
Bosh 25 and 12....bargnani 21 an 7 with 3 blocks...Jose with 12 and 10 dimes!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> another "ice-day" here in Dallas.
> 
> No work for Benis.


Yeah, it's getting icey in Hou. too....no work, just BBall! :yay:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> I smell hangover


Damn, you always predict a loss or say "if we lose this we're done!"

Just relax, Mister.

Anyways, pretty good snow/hail/black ice day here in Kingston. I'm going to curl up with a nice hot lunch and watch some Raps ball. How sweet it is.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll be leaving work an hour early to watch the second half. We HAVE TO win this game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Its a long, hard road to .500. A win today and three or four more during our upcoming home stretch would get us there. Let's go Raps!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice intro. by Philly...I rarely watch them, except when the Raps/Rockets are playing them. This is my 1st time seeing them without A.I., but I've watched Den. a bunch...go figure.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice start....I can't help but look in the crowd, I was hoping for some Eagle's jersey's or something


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TJ throws it away, Raps foul on the other end, Joe Smith on the line, makes them both Philly leads, 16-8.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Parker musses the three, Raps grab the board, Bosh sinks a long jumper.

Here comes Il Mago.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Leo is saying that Sammy isn't going to play for team Canada. He's applying for his American green card.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Graham hits a jumper 18-12 sixers.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ford drives to the lane for two.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Philly throws it away, Bosh recovers after a crappy Parker pass. Raps on a 6-0 run Sixers up 18-16.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

it's almost a exhitbition atmosphere in the Arena today


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

That create a reaction sounds like it's gotta be Bosh.

Miller banks one of glass, Bargs gets his shot deflected.

Sammy with a great feed to Miller for another layup.

Sixers lead 22-16.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ford makes a shot in transition, AI hits a arching jumper.

24-20. Bargs makes a nice little shot.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mago needs to second think some of those three's.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

AP with a nice block, Bosh makes the shot over Hunter.

24-22 Sixers, Korver gets a charge.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Calderon comes in, nice pass to JG on the block, gets fouled, goes to the line makes them both.

MoP comes in.

All tied with 24.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Gotta love how Leo rags on Chuck about calling out the lunch meat earlier, lol.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

End of the first. Bosh, Parker and TJ all have six points. Both teams had four TO's in the first. Raps shooting 55%, Philly's shooting 58%. The Raps have yet to make a three point shot.

It's offical, Webber's going to the Pistons.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Jones getting some PT, Jose goes one for two at the line.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Bargs gets a charging foul the possesion after getting a loose ball foul.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

JG's looking good today, hanging around the bucket a lot, trying to get rebounds.

27-26 Raps.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mago is struggling out there, Sammy is picking apart the Raps.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Jose saves the Raps by taking a charge from AI after turning the ball over/

30-27 Sixers.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MoP is Leo's X factor, Korver is Chuck's. Battle of the jumper shooters.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Calderon misses, Carney misses, JG gets his rebound and makes the put back. Raps down by one.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Korver hits a shot.

Bosh takes the contact and makes the shot, from the line, And-1.

All tied at 32.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

tight one, so far. Raps need a nice 7-0 run


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn, Iggy hits the three.

Bosh makes Smith look like a fool by driving right pass him, Joe fouls Chris makes the extra, all tied at 35.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Three in the key on Sammy, TO called.

35-35, about six minutes to go.

That movie, _Smoking Aces_ looks pretty good.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

It ain't Sunday afternoon Chuck! Put down the pipe!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Bosh drives and banks one of glass. Then grabs the board on the other end.

Bosh hits the three! Bosh with 17! Raps up 40-35.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

perfect....


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Rasho does his thing and makes a shoot from 17. Philly taking ugly shots, Bosh with a nice feed to JG who gets fouled in the post. Goes to the line makes them both. Raps up 44-35.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Bosh gets tripped up and goes to the line for two, makes them both, Raps on a 12-0 run, up 46-35 with 3:30 to go in the half.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Miller makes a tough shot on a bad possesion for the 76ers. Phew, TJ gets bailed out by Ollie, sending the short stack to the line for two.

TJ smacked his head pretty good though.

TO called.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Does anyone else not understand why the Score, a sports station airs those Brooke Shields commericals every break?

I know a little about advertising but this really doesn't make sense to me.

Good news for cheap-o's, two of the next three are on regular cable.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice shot by Willie Green. Rasho misses his shot. Wille Green makes another good shot in the lane.

Raps letting the 76ers back in it. Bosh gets called for the offensive foul on a bad call. 47-42 Raps.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Raps gets the ball of a Philly TO, bounced of AI's hands. Parker hits the three as the shot clock expires, got kinda lucky.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Damn, you always predict a loss or say "if we lose this we're done!"
> 
> Just relax, Mister.
> 
> Anyways, pretty good snow/hail/black ice day here in Kingston. I'm going to curl up with a nice hot lunch and watch some Raps ball. How sweet it is.


well we haven't had much to cheer about since 02 so excuse me for holding back on the enthusiasm a bit lol but on a positive note I'm impressed with Bosh improved ft shooting they just said the raps are #5 in the nba in ft % hopla(is that his name?) is paying dividends already


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Iggy gets bumped and goes to the line for two.

Makes them both 50-44 Raps.

Bargs picks up his third foul and leaves the game.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

11 seconds left in the half, Raps ball coming off a TO, let's see what the run.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ford runs to the baseline, jumps and throws the ball away.

Raps up by six at halftime.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

-Raps have eight TO to Philly seven.
-10 assists to Philly 13.
-Shooting 54% from the field agaisnt Philly 50%.
-Raps with 19 first half rebounds, Philly has 15.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr_B said:


> well we haven't had much to cheer about since 02 so excuse me for holding back on the enthusiasm a bit lol but on a positive note I'm impressed with Bosh improved ft shooting they just said the raps are #5 in the nba in ft % hopla(is that his name?) is paying dividends already


I'm with ya, when the team deserves a cheer leader, I'll be there, until then, I wanna see them do something.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Raps bench outscored Philly's, 15-2.

Is Jim Todd's right eye growing everyday?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Going to hop in the shower, updates will be slow coming for a few minutes.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Garbo hits a three from the corner. Raps up 61-53 with 7 minutes to go.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ford drives to the lane, makes the lay-up.

Sammy misses his jumper, TJ with a awesome pass to Bosh for the dunk.

Raps looking pretty good in the third, just as importantly, Philly looks like poop.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

JG drives and gets fouled while trying a reverse lay-up goes to the line for two, makes them both.

Raps up 69-53.

Raps on a 20-9 run.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Rasho saves the loose ball off a TJ missed three, then makes his great little foul line jumper.

71-53 Raps.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

So MLSE is really pimping the AHL all-star game, the ad says "nine out of 10 have made the NHL"

Who's the guy who played in the AHL all-star but didn't make the NHL?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Knicks beat the Kings today.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice gag having Leo standing beside the all-time great sixers.

Raps get called for three in the key.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Iggy gets called for goaltending?

Raps up by 20, 3:30 to go in the third.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

CB$ with a hammer of a throw down! You'll see it on SportsCenter tonight.

Philly is really struggling, nothing seems to be sinking for them. TJ gets fouled on the floor. Another three in the key by the Raps!

Willie Green hits a nice long jumper from the top of the arc.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

AP hits a three after TJ gets the ball knocked out of his hands by Korver, who's having a quite game.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Philly claims their 14 TO of the game leading to 19 Raps points.

Bosh messes up, TJ gets the finger roll the next time down.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Leo will never let Chuck forget Kobe, Chuck calls out the lunch meat, 40 seconds to go in the third. Raps up 82-57.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mo Cheeks has put every one of his available players on the floor today. Ollie makes a couple of FT's.

Calderon wastes the last possesion.

Raps up 82-58 going into the third.

I've got about an hour 'till I gotta go to work, so hopefully if this keeps up, I'll have no problem seeing the end of the game.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

Chuck and leo are really are funny man


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Zoltan said:


> Chuck and leo are really are funny man


Yeah, they're having a good time today, that's for sure.

i hope they keep calling the game though. I don't care about George McKinnis!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Raps with #'s, JG goes to the bucket and gets fouled by Korver, goes to the line, makes one of two.

Raps up 84-61.

Cheeks gets teched, JG shoots the bonus, makes it.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Fred Jones!!! Air ball, boo!

JG with the loose ball foul.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Let's see if Garbo, Jones and Bargs can get things going in this cheese time.

How about a little Hump time?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Leo, re-living the glory days.

JG gets DQ'ed with six fouls.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Raps are getting sloppy, another throw away TO.

MP3! Off a nice pass from Jose.

87-65 Raps.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Sixers look like they're going into a very bad FCP.

Carney gets an offensive foul.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Bad pass by Calderon, TO'd into a Philly bucket.
87-71, TO better start playing again, because Philly hasn't stopped.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TJ hits the nice pull away jumper. TJ and Ford hook up to steal the ball and score on the other end.

Raps lead goes back to 20, although Korver is on the line.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Bobby Jones hits the three from the corner. Raps jack one up on the other end. Korver turns the ball over, then fouls TJ on the floor.

Calderon hits the long two!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Raps steal, get the ball down the floor quickly, AP goes to the bucket and scores on a reverse layup.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The Nets are beating the Pacers in the second right now.

Go Pacers!!

Both guys, X-Factors didn't really show up today.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mago gets back on the floor, how much do you wanna bet he jacks up a three the first chance he gets.

Philly turns the ball over for the 21st time today.

AP makes the super reverse lay-up! Damn, hommie came to ball today.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

So looking ahead, other than Utah, it looks like a great time for the Raps to go on a winning streak.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Humphries, what the hell was that? It wasn't even a shot. Bargs fouls on the other end.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Parker makes a nice pass to Hump under the bucket, Kris gets fouled and goes to the line makes both and the Raps are up 99-78, with 2:39 to go.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Korver to Carney, alley-oop!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Kris dumps one in the Raps get over 100 and I want some pizza.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Andrea takes a three like it's a game of horse, nice shot but damn...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Andrea launches a few more three and misses but the Raps win it 104-86.

Ford gets a double-double, JG and Parker were both solid, Andrea looked a little too ready to take three's and Bosh was the man today.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We probably should've put this game away in the first quarter but it was still a washout.

Hard to believe what a difference a schedule can make, no?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> We probably should've put this game away in the first quarter but it was still a washout.
> 
> Hard to believe what a difference a schedule can make, no?


Tough to give credit to the schedule makers for this one. The team played less than 24 hrs ago and this one was one the road.

Philly just didn't have an answer for Bosh today and Sam kept the team moving when they normally lull.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Garbo with another terrible game.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

We won a game that we should of won, now we are only three games under 500. hopefully we can win at least three straight games, so we can be at least 500. Bosh and Ford had great games, but I am not to happy with low amounts of rebounds that Bosh got, I wish he had at least 10. Graham also played a good game, but he has to bring it every night. We're still first in the Atlantic which is great news.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Garbo with another terrible game.


Yeah he's having an awful January.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Started watching during garbage time, didn't seem like i missed much though.
Also Humphries sucks big time.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

The raps need some big wins over some big teams, although today was a good win. They are starting to beat the teams they are suppost to, which is characteristic of good teams. When they play against them, you can see them just start pulling away because they believe it's what they should be doing. Unfortunately, they can't close out against the good teams yet, Dallas being a perfect example.

When it comes down to crunch time against the good teams it just seems that we can't get a break and that all the bounces go the other way, but you have to make your own luck. I think if they knock off a few good teams down the stretch, they will start playing to win, rather than playing not to lose.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

how can players like kris humps and jones finally get some minutes just to get on the court and do jackall. there obviously not earning the minutes in practice and they defintly earned nothing by the way they finished off the game today


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

thought this was a really impressive performance, believe it or not. would've loved a win yesterday but we had no business being up by ~500 points on the mavs in the first place, so it wasn't as painful for me as it seems to have been for chris ("most painful loss of the season").

still, the philly game was sweet redemption, i thought. i'm not surprised that we won, obviously, but it's more with the way the team is _looking_ with each passing day that's getting me pumped for the stretch run. it almost doesn't matter who we're beating/playing- we are improving markedly by the day.

against the sixers, i testify, we have not put up a rebounding performance like that in any game to date. part of that was philadelphia, sure, but we're improving by leaps and bounds on the glass in terms of *communicating with each other*. even in tight closures, we're tapping the ball to people/places we know would enable us a better chance at ultimately _claiming_ the ball, and that was noticeably absent earlier in the year (imo).

what's more, there were numerous times on the defensive (obviously) glass where, i kid you not, we had the five closest players to the ball. i mean, two or three, ok, but all five? that shows how lax philly's been playing recently in a nutshell, but still, that certainly would not have happened with the team even *we* had two months ago. we've clearly grown- and rebounding is critical to me, so it feels good. that even the contested balls were being tapped around to better spots for us made me smile. totally refreshing.

parker's team defense today was money. he'll probably be lauded for the way he eliminated korver from the game, and he did, but i think he deserves more recognition for the things he was doing away from the ball that were affecting the other sixers on the floor. at times, it was (and this is going to sound absurd) like magic. not earvin, no, just 'magic' the word.  it was something to behold, really, and i attribute its recent emergence to our game to the same 'communication' factor that appears to have improved our team _rebounding_. i guess it's just a matter of staying around with the same group for long enough to understand how you fit and what you can do, but i won't lie, my patience was wearing a little thin.

love how joey took advantage of his opportunity today. he was fantastic. it seems like eons ago that he was being criticized for everything and anything, and now it seems we're finally (eagerly) beginning to enjoy that one fruit that was left on the vince carter tree. 

i like how mop's back in the rotation, too, but i don't like the cobwebs being weaved around fred jones on the bench. his minutes today were insignificant, but i was thinking this even against dallas: his confidence looks utterly shot. i tend to bring coaching into this issue- sam has his goods and bads, but some (most) of them are both good *and* bad. i think this would be one of those. some players appear to handle his encouragement/criticism/coaching a little better than others, but fred seems to belong in the latter group. i mean, we haven't had enough of a sample size to conclusively lean one way or the other but still, i don't like the look on fred's face these days. maybe sam's got to (try to) right this ship himself, because it could potentially have a long-term impact if we're not careful. i think fred has the makings of an important contributor, again _potentially_, so i wouldn't want to squander that asset.

excellent game, though. now can we _finally_ string some games together at home?  

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another game where Parker showed us why he is the best, most consistant swingman on this team. I'm becoming a bigger fan each passing day.


----------

